# (OCC/Recrutin)The Beginning of the End (We have a spot open for ONE person)



## NarlethDrider (Oct 7, 2003)

Many years ago, Lolth’s faithful found their prayers falling on deaf
ears. Though many faltered, there were a few that maintained their
loyalty. Those that were loyal were rewarded greatly when the Queen of
the Demonweb returned. True, she was more powerful, but, that wasn’t
the worst; for she was now focused on her plans. 

Many of the deities in the drow pantheon have suffered & some have
prospered as they joined a once enemy. Also, Lolth has found
worshipers amongst the many races of the surface dwellers. She has
also allied with other evil deities & their plans promise terrible
things for all of Toril.

The breeding pits are busting & you have received orders to move out &
do the First Triad’s bidding.
******************************************************
I'm looking for 4-6 players. using 3.0 rules w/the 3.5 ranger. The 3.5 two-weapon fighting & multi-weapon fighting  are also incorporated into the game.

CHARACTER CREATION

Character Level: 6
Ability Points: 88 to be spread amongst the attributes on a one-for-one basis.
Races: See below (if u have a race that is not on the list that u wish to run, just ask) 
Starting Gold: Per character Class level
Standard gear is provided free. Also, two masterwork items are free.
Free regional feat & regional gear 
ECLs are adjusted by a –1 (i.e. a standard drow now has an ECL +1)

GAME NOTES

The characters will make up a strike team working for the First Triad.
Missions will include assassinations, establishing allies, & causing
general mayhem.

Each team will have a base of operations that must be maintained & protected.

There will be a small number of creatures (humanoids &/or monsters)
that will be assigned to each character; that character is responsible
for those creatures. A character may request something specific,
however, the final decision is up to me.

Each team will be assigned to a specific area of the Forgotten Realms.

RACE LIST
Fey’ri 
Human
Scorpion Verman (from Mythic Races w/a few changes)
Spider Verman (from Mythic Races w/a few changes)
Drow
Drow subraces:
· Cht’karg (Insectile Drow)
· Da’ahrog (Feral Drow)
· Torg (half-drow/half-ogre)
· Gharoul (half-drow/half-gnoll)
· Nharloth (half-drow/half-narleth)
Drider (template with spider & scorpion versions) acceptable races are
· Half-ogre
· Elf
· Halfling
· Cht’karg
· Da’ahrog
· Torg
· Gharoul
· Human
· Dwarf
· Nharloth
· Verman
Lizard Man
Araena
Tiefling
Hobgoblin
Orc
Kobold

DIETIES of the FIRST TRIAD

Lolth
Bane
Shar


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 7, 2003)

Heres some drow cross breeds that are in the game---the ECLs are intentionally low due to house rules.

****************************************************

CHT’KARG (Insectile Drow) 

Personality: The cht’karg tend to be aggressive & cruel. Those that find themselves at odds with a cht’karg often end up in a bloody & painful death.

Physical Description: The cht’karg are usually between 5’-0” to 6’-0”. They’re faces are a mix of drow & arachnid, with four almond shaped eyes & four round eyes in patterns that denote kin; their eyes run the full gamut of drow eye colors. Their chitin has a black dominate color with a secondary color in various patterns & colors that also denotes kin. Their jaws are multi-jointed & also possess two finger-like fangs. The cht’karg’s six arms end in hands possessing two fingers & a thumb. Their multi-jointed legs end in a three toed foot. 

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Dexterity, +2 Int, +2 Wis, –2 Constitution, -2Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, cht'karg have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Cht’karg base land speed is 30 feet. Base climb speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A cht’karg can see 80’.
• Tremorsense: A cht’karg can automatically sense the location of anything within 60 feet that is in contact with the ground.
• Wide Vision: Because of multiple eyes, a cht’karg has a +5 racial bonus to spot checks & cannot be flanked.
• Drow Blood: Cht’karg are considered to be drow for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A cht’karg gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the cht’karg’s HD.
• Natural Attack: the cht’karg has a natural bite for 1d3 damage plus sleep poison (DC 15).
• Multiweapon Attack: The chy'karg have the multiweapon attack as a bonus feat.
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The cht’karg has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon and Drow. 
• ECL +3

****************************************************

DA’AHROG (Feral Drow)

Personality: The da'ahrog tend to be aggressive & possess a great love of combat. They are fiercely protective of friends & are vengeful against those that betray them.

Physical Description: The da’ahrog stand between 6’-0” & 7’-0” tall. They have a heavy brow & strong lower jaw. They possess a mouth full of sharp teeth. Their head has bony plates from their brow to the top of their skull. Their hair & eye color run the gamut of the standard drow’s.  Their hands possess three fingers & a thumb that have sharp retractable claws. Their digigrade legs are cat-like & possess four retractable claws & a dew claw. Their skin is covered in tough, flexible chitinous plates. They can move as easily on all fours as they can on two legs.

Racial  Traits:
• +4 Str, -2 Int, +2 Wis
• Medium: As Medium creatures, da'ahrog have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Da’ahrog base land speed is 40 feet. 
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A da’ahrog can see 80’.
• Pounce: If a da’ahrog leaps upon a foe during combat, it can make a full attack even though it has already moved.
• Fast Healing 2.
• Drow Blood: Da’ahrog are considered to be drow for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A da’ahrog gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the da’ahrog’s HD.
• Natural Attack: The da’ahrog can attack with its claws for 1d8 damage/each.
• Natural Armor: The chitinous plating of the da’ahrog’s skin give it a natural AC bonus of +6
• Type: Monstrous Humanoid
• Hit Dice: The da’ahrog has 2d10 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon and Drow. 
• ECL +2

****************************************************

TORG (Half-Drow/Half-Ogre)

Personality: The torg respect strength of body & prowess in battle. They are ambitious, & battles between torg seeking dominance over a clan are not uncommon, though, they rarely end in death.

Physical Description: The torg’s appearance is similar to that of a standard half ogre except they possess three eyes & a horn upon their head. Their eye colors are per drow standards. Their skin color can be black, gray,  purple, or blue. Hair color can be black, red, orange, or green.

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Str, -2 Chr.
• Large: As large creatures, they have a –1 penalty to AC & have a 10’ reach
• Torg base land speed is 30 feet. 
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A Torg can see 80’.
• Blood: Torg are considered to be drow & giant for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A Torg gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the Torg’s HD.
• Natural Armor: The thick skin of the torg give it a AC bonus of +4.
• Weapon Focus/Blood Weapon: Upon its birth, a priest designates the weapon of choice for the newborn. The torg begins to train with it as soon as he/she can hold it. The torg has a free weapon focus for this weapon.
• Type: Monstrous Humanoid
• Hit Dice: The Torg has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon , Giant, & Drow. 
• ECL +2

****************************************************

GHAROUL (Half-Drow/Half-Gnoll)

Personality: The gharoul possess a near insanse joy of torturing ‘lesser’ races. They also find the intricacies of drowish politics enjoyable.

Physical Description: The gharoul’s facial structure is similar to that of a draegoloth, though their ears are long & pointed & are moveable like that of a gnoll. Their skin color is either black or gray & their eye & hair color is per a standard drow.

Racial  Traits:
• +4 Str, -2 Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, gharoul have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size
• Gharoul base land speed is 30 feet. 
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A gharoul can see 80’.
• Blood: Gharoul are considered to be drow & gnoll for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A Gharoul gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the gharoul’s HD.
• Natural Armor: The hide of the gharoul give it a AC bonus of +1.
• Type: Monstrous Humanoid
• Hit Dice: The Gharoul has 2d8 racial hit dice.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search  checks. +3 to intimidate.
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon , Giant, & Drow. 
• ECL +2

****************************************************

NHARLOTH (Half-Drow/Half-Narleth) 

Personality: The nharloth enjoy destruction, no matter the enemy they face. They relish the joy of feeling the blood of their dying prey upon their claws. If they slay a particularly strong enemy, they ‘honour’ the enemy by devouring its still beating heart. The nharloth are the only drow subrace that seeks to become a drider & consider it a high honour to be one.

Physical Description: The nharloth stand between 6’-0” & 7’-6” tall. Their face is a nightmare with eight eyes, six finger like fangs, & an oddly structured mouth filled with sharp fangs. They posses a very broad chest with a double set of  pectoral muscles which attach to its powerful arms that end in two fingers & a thumb & are clawed. Their skin is black. Their eyes are one color & are green, red, yellow, blue, or violet in color. The nharloth are not hairy like there nharleth parents & only have hair on their head under a bony crest & the males have stiff hairs on their forearms & lower legs.

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Str, +4 Dexterity, +4 Con,  -2 Int, -4  Wis, –4 Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, nharloth have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Nharloth base land speed is 40 feet. Base climb speed is 40 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects
• Dark Vision: A nharloth can see 80’.
• Web Spitter: The nharloth can spit a stream of sticky webbing from an orifice located between its mandibles. The webbing strikes directly in front of the monster up to a distance of  25 feet, unless a target can make a successful Reflex save (DC 17). Anyone hit by the webbing is entangled immediately, requiring no less than three successful Strength rolls (DC 16) to break free. Each attempted Strength roll takes the place of a move action.
• Acid Venom: The venom of the nharloth is extremely potent & highly acidic. Any victim bitten must take an immediate Fortitude save (DC 18) or be completely paralyzed. If the victim is subject to many bites, the poison builds up in the person’s system & begins the horrific process of dissolving flesh & bone. For each subsequent bite after a failed save, a victim loses one point of  Constitution. This loss is permanent ability drain.
• Blood: Nharloth are considered to be drow & nharleth for the purposes of racially specific abilities & effects.
• Spell Resistance: A nharloth gains spell resistance equal to 9 + HD.
• Spell like Abilities: 1/day—Dancing lights, darkness, & faerie fire cast as the spells cast by a of equal level + ½ the nharloth’s HD.
• Natural Attacks: the nharloth has a natural bite for 1d6 damage plus poison  & four claw attacks for 1d4+2.
• Natural Armor: the nharloth has chitonus skin that provides it a natural AC bonus +3.
• Multiweapon Attack: The chy'karg have the multiweapon attack as a bonus feat.
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The nharloth has 4d8 racial hit dice.
• Skill racial bonuses: Listen +1, Search +1, Spot +4, Balance +2, Hide +2, Move Silently +2, Climb +4
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon, Nharleth, and Drow. 
• ECL +4

NHANDU (Spider Vermen)

Personality: The nhandu are a cold & calculating race that strive for a disciplined existence. They do, however, have eccentric 

hobbies & are passionate about them.

Physical Description: The nhandu stand between 5’-6” to 6’-6”. Their head is a horror that seems to combine a spider body with a human head. The head has eight spider ‘legs’ that are often adorned with jewlry; eight eyes also are on the head as well as a pair of fangs & two pedipalp that have small finger like appendages; there is a set of spinnerets on each cheek. The head also has a human mouth, hair , & ears amongst the conglomeration.  Their coloration of both the spider’s body & ‘human’ body is dependaent on the species of the spider depicted. These markings denote clans.

Racial  Traits:
• +4 Dexterity, +2 Con, -2 Wis, –2 Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, nhandu have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Nhandu base land speed is 30 feet. 
• Nhandu have access to much secret lore. Non-rogue nhandu may learn Decipher Script as a cross-class skill.
• Dark Vision: Nhandu can see 60’.
• Verminous Nature: Nhandu are considered to be vermin as well as humanoids for purposes of magical effects. They are immune to mind influencing effects, including charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, & morale effects.
• Restricted Diet: Nhandu must eat at least a half pound of live food per day in order to survive. They cannot derive nutrition from dead food & plants.
• Improved Sneak Attack: Nhandu are especially good at hitting someone when he isn’t looking. Any nhandu with the sneak attack ability receives a +1 damage for every five character levels.
• Scurry: The nhandu gets out of the way quickly. He gains a +2 racial bonus to Reflex saves.
• Poison: The nhandu produces a vile toxin. Once per day, the character can spit this venom up to 10 feet. The poison has a DC to resist equal to 10 + ½ the nhandu’s hit dice + the nhandu’s Constitution modifier. It causes 1d4/1d4 Con damage. For every four of the nhandu’s character levels, add +1 to the damage.
• Natural Attack: The nhandu has a natural bite for 1d4 damage.
• Web: Once per day, the nhandu  can create a web, as per the arcane spell, with the exception that the range is close (25 ft.+2 ft./level) and the radius is only 5 feet. The web is treated as if it were cast by a wizard of the nhandu’s HD or character levels, up to a maximum of 8th level.
 • Wall Crawler: The nhandu can scurry along walls with ease. He can climb at ½ his base speed & receives a +8 racial bonus on climb checks.
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The nhandu has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Gather Information  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon, Abyssal,  and Chitinian. 
• ECL +3

BUTHAD (Scorpion Vermen) 

Personality: The buthad are a rigid militaristic race that believes only the strongest are worthy to live. They have an almost deadly zeal for any cause they support

Physical Description: The buthad stand between 6’-6” to 7’-6”. Their head is a horror that seems to combine a scorpion body with a human head. The head has eight scorpion ‘legs’ that are often adorned with small trophies of past battles; eight eyes also are on the head as well as a pair of scorpion mandibles & two scorpion claws that are used for close-up fighting. The head also has a human mouth, hair , & ears amongst the conglomeration.  Their coloration of both the scorpion’s body & ‘human’ body is dependaent on the species of the scorpion depicted. These markings denote clans.

Racial  Traits:
• +4 Str, +2 Con, -2 Wis, –2 Chr.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, buthad have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Buthad base land speed is 30 feet. 
• Buthad have access to much secret lore. Non-rogue nhandu may learn Decipher Script as a cross-class skill.
• Dark Vision: Buthad can see 60’.
• Verminous Nature: Buthad are considered to be vermin as well as humanoids for purposes of magical effects. They are immune to mind influencing effects, including charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, & morale effects.
• Restricted Diet: Buthad must eat at least a half pound of live food per day in order to survive. They cannot derive nutrition from dead food & plants.
• Improved Sneak Attack: Buthad are especially good at hitting someone when he isn’t looking. Any buthad with the sneak attack ability receives a +1 damage for every five character levels.
• Chitin: The buthad’s skin is tougher than mere flesh. He gains a +2 bonus to armor class.
• Poison: The buthad produces a vile toxin. Once per day, the character can spit this venom up to 10 feet. The poison has a DC to resist equal to 10 + ½ the buthad’s hit dice + the buthad’s Constitution modifier. It causes 1d4/1d4 Con damage. For every four of the buthad’s character levels, add +1 to the damage.
• Natural Attack: The buthad has scorpion pincers that do 1d4 damage each.
• Survivor: the buthad is exceptionally resistant to physical assault & gains a +2 racial bonus to Fortitude saves.
 • Hard to Kill: The buthad simply doesn’t know how to die. He has a 15% chance each round to stabilize each round & does not die intil his hit points drop to –15.
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The buthad has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Gather Information  checks. 
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon, Abyssal,  and Chitinian. 
• ECL +3


BUTHAD’REA (Scorpion Vermen Scorpion Drider) 

Personality: The buthad’rea are a rigid militaristic race that believes only the strongest are worthy to live. They have an almost deadly zeal for any cause they support. The buthad’rea are natural born scorpion driders that are also designated as leaders in the glorius battles to come.

Physical Description: The buthad’rea stand between 7’-6” to 9’-0”. Their head is a horror that seems to combine a scorpion body with a human head. The head has eight scorpion ‘legs’ that are often adorned with small trophies of past battles; eight eyes also are on the head as well as a pair of scorpion mandibles & two scorpion claws that are used for close-up fighting. The head also has a human mouth, hair , & ears amongst the conglomeration.  Their coloration of both the scorpion’s body (head & lower body) & ‘human’ body is dependaent on the species of the scorpion depicted. These markings denote clans. 

Racial  Traits:
• +6 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con
• Large: As large creatures, buthad’rea receive a –1 to AC & -1 to hit.
• Buthad’rea base land speed is 50 feet. Base climb speed is 50 feet.
• Buthad’rea have access to much secret lore. Non-rogue nhandu may learn Decipher Script as a cross-class skill.
• Dark Vision: Buthad’rea can see 60’.
• Verminous Nature: Buthad’rea are considered to be vermin as well as humanoids for purposes of magical effects. They are immune to mind influencing effects, including charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, & morale effects.
• Restricted Diet: Buthad’rea must eat at least a half pound of live food per day in order to survive. They cannot derive nutrition from dead food & plants.
• Improved Sneak Attack: Buthad’rea are especially good at hitting someone when he isn’t looking. Any buthad’rea with the sneak attack ability receives a +1 damage for every five character levels.
• Drider Stinger Venom: The venom of the scorpion’s sting requires a Fortitude Save (DC 10 + ½ scorpion drider’s HD + Constitution modifier), initial & secondary damage 1d6 temporary Strength.
• Natural Armor: the buthad’rea has chitonus skin that provides it a natural AC bonus +8.
• Drider Attacks: The Buthad’rea has a natural sting for 1d6 damage plus poison  & two pincer attacks for 1d6 damage.
• Poisonous Spit: The buthad’rea produces a vile toxin. Once per day, the character can spit this venom up to 10 feet. The poison has a DC to resist equal to 10 + ½ the nhandu’s hit dice + the buthad’rea’s Constitution modifier. It causes 1d4/1d4 Con damage. For every four of the buthad’rea’s character levels, add +1 to the damage.
• Natural Attack: The buthad has scorpion pincers that do 1d4 damage each.
• Survivor: the buthad’rea is exceptionally resistant to physical assault & gains a +2 racial bonus to Fortitude saves.
 • Hard to Kill: The buthad’rea simply doesn’t know how to die. He has a 15% chance each round to stabilize each round & does not die intil his hit points drop to –15.
• Type: Abberation.
• Hit dice: The buthad has 3d8 racial hit dice.
• +2 racial bonus on  Listen, and Gather Information  checks. +4 racial bonus on Climb & Spot checks. +6 racial bonus on Hide checks.
• Automatic Languages: Undercommon, Abyssal,  and Chitinian. 
• ECL +5


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 7, 2003)

Each person please fill these out---this is a required thing.
While there is no guarentee that you will get what you ask for, 
theres a good chance---please do this as 'your character' would 
want--You may make a certain number of choices as indicated beneath each number--you can even make your number of choices longer, but, at least fill out the number listed---i also realize that it wont be 'in character' for 
some to have vermin &/or animals. If you have a creature in mind that 
i do not have acess to, include the stats & description to it in your 
email---also, if you create a beastie (remeber there is a 'breeding 
pit' associated w/the adventure 'blurb) send stats & description----
creativity is rewarded!!!---please send these to my aol address: 
NarlethDrider@aol.com

1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include 
concubines/consorts)
a)
b)

2)SOLDIERS
a)
b)
c)
d)

3)SLAVES
a)
b)
c)

4) ANIMALS
a)
b)
c)
d)

5) VERMIN
a)
b)
c)
d)


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 7, 2003)

I might be interested. Save me a spot.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

As I mentioned in your other thread, I am interested.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 8, 2003)

I would like a spot please


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> I would like a spot please




Wynter Wolf, Whatku, & Uriel spots are saved


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 8, 2003)

Would a Bard be ok? An Evil Drow Bard would be pretty awsome.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

Regarding the Cohorts/consorts/soldiers/slaves etc...
WHat CR/ECL do you want them/do we have to play with?
I can create a varied cabal of his servants easily, but a few guidelines would be cool (lest we have trolls and such that might be stronger than you would like.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2003)

Save a spot for me too, I see a good potential into this game...

I think I will do a Tiefling Necromancer 5/Shadow Adept 1 of Thay region


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 8, 2003)

Ignore this post!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2003)

Isn't suppose to be character level 6? And a Figther 6 / Blackguard 1 Drow, isn't it suppose to be a tottal of 8 level?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 8, 2003)

Im really smart. For some reason I read 8th level. Dont know what im doing now. Could you make a list of the books you have? I want to know what magic items/spells you have acess too.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Would a Bard be ok? An Evil Drow Bard would be pretty awsome.




A bard would be fine


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Regarding the Cohorts/consorts/soldiers/slaves etc...
> WHat CR/ECL do you want them/do we have to play with?
> I can create a varied cabal of his servants easily, but a few guidelines would be cool (lest we have trolls and such that might be stronger than you would like.




No creature will have a CLASS level higher than yours, though, the cohorts (bodyguard/consort) may have a CR equal to (or even slightly higher) than yours---for now, fill the list out as a 'wish list' of what you would like to have & email it to me & we will go from there)---also, these beings (especially the cohorts & soldiers are essentially secondary & tertiary characters for you & may be sent out on a specific mission while your primary character is back at base---or your primary character is leading them.

No outsiders other than half fiends & tieflings (such as Drageloths & Fey'ri's)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Isn't suppose to be character level 6? And a Figther 6 / Blackguard 1 Drow, isn't it suppose to be a tottal of 8 level?




Sorry, its a total of 6 levels--1 for drow & 5 class levels


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm thinking Drow Ranger/Fighter combo, perhaps with the hope of reaching Deepwoods Sniper. I rather like the idea of a Drow Sniper on a Dire Bat.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 8, 2003)

I am thinking about a wizard possibly tiefling not totally sure yet


----------



## Jarval (Oct 8, 2003)

Looks like an interesting game.  Room for one more?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2003)

Here the first draft of my shadow adept, I will complete it later today.

Moved to the RG.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Looks like an interesting game.  Room for one more?





Yes


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Here the first draft of my shadow adept, I will complete it later today.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm interested, though if already full, I'd like an alternate spot!

Keia


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm interested, though if already full, I'd like an alternate spot!
> 
> Keia





yOU HAVE THE LAST SPOT  ...sorry, not yelling, just visiting the 'net at work


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Velmont said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2003)

Starting Money: When you tell by class, do you mean at 1st level or at 6th level (in the later case, we don't care of the class).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Starting Money: When you tell by class, do you mean at 1st level or at 6th level (in the later case, we don't care of the class).




Starting money as 6th level character


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

*Book list*

Heres the book list that I'm using---if u have a PrC that u want to use & it is not contained within the books I have listed, just email me ALL the pertinent info, though, you can leave out the 'Fluff"  

3.0 'Core books'
Creature collection I & II
Savage Species
Plot & Poison
Book of Vile Darkness
Psionic book (WotC)
Manual of the Planes
Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide
Dragon 298 
Magic of Faerun


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 8, 2003)

Im thinking Drow Bard 4/ Fighter 1. With Archer feats. If someone else is planning to go archer, I will re-work though. Was thinking Assimar Cleric 4/Fighter 2 of Bane. Fun for the whole family.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 8, 2003)

Ignore


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 8, 2003)

looking at te list of books i do not see 


Magic of faerun 

i have been looking at some of the spells in there.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 8, 2003)

I do have tht one, cant believe i forgot it


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

Would it be OK for me to take Cansin as my race?  They're outsiders, much along the same lines as Assimars and Tieflings, but with chaotic ancestry rather than celestial or demonic.  They're in Dragon 293 (IIRC).

If you're OK with the race, I'm thinking Cansin Sorcerer for my character, with a Half-Fiend Fighter cohort.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 9, 2003)

Cade Darkthorn
Assimar Cleric 5/ Fighter 1

Stats:
STR: 18 [+4] 18 Pts
DEX: 18 [+4] 18 Pts
CON: 10 [+0] 10 Pts
INT: 12 [+1] 12 Pts
WIS: 23 [+6] 18 Pts, +1 Level, +2 Enhancement
CHA: 14 [+2] 12 Pts

BAB: +5
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +12
Speed: 30 Ft
AC:21  [10 Base, +4 Dex, +5 Chain Shirt, +2 Sheild]

Level Progession: Cleric 1, Cleric 2, Cleric 3, Fighter 1, Cleric 4, Cleric 5

Feats:  School Focus [Enchantment], Greater School Focus [Enchantment], Scribe Scroll
Fighter Bonus Feats: Weapon Focus [Morning Star] 
Reigon Bonus: Cosmopolitan [Bluff] 

Equipment: +1 Morning Star [2,308 GP], Cloak Of Restiance +2 [4,000 GP], Amulet of Wisdom +2 [4,000 GP], 6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds [300 GP], +1 Chain Shirt [1,250 GP], Pearl of Power, 1st Level [1,000 GP] 145 GP  
2 Masterwork Items: Mighty Composite Longbow [+4], Masterwork Heavy Steel Sheild
Normal Items: Backpack, Waterskin, 10 Days worth of Rations, 50 Feet of Silk Rope, Dagger, 20 Arrows

Skills: Diplomacy +7 [5cc Ranks], Bluff +14 [10 Ranks], Concentration +10 [10 Ranks], Spot +8, Listen +8

Attacks: +1 Moringstar: +11 to attack, 1d8+5 Dmg, 20/x2 Critical
Masterwork Longbow: +10 to attack, 1d8 +4 Dmg, 20/x2 Critical, 110' Range
Dagger: +9 to attack, 1d4+4 Dmg, 19-20/x2 Critical


Spells Per Day: 5/5+1/4+1/2+1 
Save Dcs:16+Spell Level [+4 If Enchantment, +1 If Evil, +2 If Compulsion] 
Domains: Evil [+1 Caster Level to Evil]
Tyranny [+2 DC to Compulsion]
0 Level - Light x2, Read Magic x1, Detect Magic x2
1st Level - Cure Light Wounds x2, Command x1, Doom x1, Divine Favor x1, Command*
2nd Level - Cure Moderate Wounds x1, Hold Person x2, Silence x1 - Enthrall*
3rd Level- Dispel Magic x1, Bestow Curse x1, Magic Circle Agaisnt Good* 
[24 Save DC for Hold Person? Im there]

Racial Traits:
+2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma
Acid, Cold, and Electricity Resistance 5 
Light - May use Light Once Per day
+2 Racial Bonus on Listen and Spot Checks
Darkvision 60 Feets


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 9, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Would it be OK for me to take Cansin as my race?  They're outsiders, much along the same lines as Assimars and Tieflings, but with chaotic ancestry rather than celestial or demonic.  They're in Dragon 293 (IIRC).
> 
> If you're OK with the race, I'm thinking Cansin Sorcerer for my character, with a Half-Fiend Fighter cohort.




You will have to send me the racial info on them


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2003)

WhatKu, I was looking at your character, and I have a question for you. Since when the bracer of armor stack his bonus with an armor. I've always tought you could have only one or the other, as both are armor bonus.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 9, 2003)

First Triad: Begiigging of the End Character Roster

As it say, put your character there---once your menageries are approved, you will also put them there


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 9, 2003)

I should have my character up tonight


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 9, 2003)

*Year & date of Game*

The Year: 1455, The Date: Flamerule 20

ANAUROCH

The City of Shade continues to exert its influence upon this magical desert. Around the great Shadow Sea, many small towns have sprung up, reaping the benefits of the sea & the areas changed by the shades. The Shadowed Wood lies to the north of the sea, harboring many ancient secrets & vile beasts.

In the town of Darkwood a blind 'prophet' mumbles in the pouring rain, "Old Ones Return! Their Many Feet to Tread Our Bones!"

CORMYR

The might kingdom of Cormyr is not what it once was. Sembia has many tentacles writhing thru this country. Many nobles make alliances & the kingdom has nearly erupted in civil war. The Stonelands has seen several "barons"(those people who have made a claim of land in the dangerous area). Several keeps & small towns exist there, though not all are occupied.
His majesty Azoun V is suffering from a wasting disease, his son, Prince Azoun VI, the "Bloody Prince", is patiently waiting for his father's demise. It is rumored that his daughters, princesses Tanilia & Alusairia (named after the king's dead mother & deceased regent of his early years) are neck deep in plots to put themselves inline for the throne. The sorcerer Caladnei is the Royal Magician of Cormyr. Her support of the "Bloody Prince" is well known.

On the streets of Suzail a blind 'prophet' rises his head to the thundering skies, "Three Dark Ladies, Their Fruit, Our Death! Their Eyes, Mirrors to Our Doom!"

CORMANTHOR & SHADOWDALE 

Many years ago, the drow of Cormanthor were a threat to the dales. Some forty years ago, adventurers braved the tainted mythal & entered the city. They found the bodies of many Vhaeraun drow, though not the number that was expected. Since then, their have been no sightings of drow, not even those that serve Eilistraee. A mixed group of elves have moved in & they speak of terrifying noises at night. 
Of the mighty Eliminster, not a sight has been seen in some thirty years. His tower in Shadowdale is now a school for mages led by the lady mage Rhea, rumored to be a daughter of the old mage. The lady Storm still inhabits the recently growing Shadowdale, though she posses no hint of the years that have past her buy.
The Zhentarium still pose a threat to the area, though they have, seemingly, been inactive in the last few decades.

In front of Elminster's Tower during a terrible rain a blind 'prophet' yells, "First Blood! Hordes March & Kingdoms Fall!"

On a rain & blood slick street in Zhentil Keep a blind 'prophet' speaks, "Second Blood! A Tear Falls! Fey Queen Drowns & The Gem is Washed Away!"

SILVER MARCHES

The North is still pretty wild, hiding much, though Silverymoon is still a haven for those of good heart.
Forty years ago, the Lady Allustriel took the ranger, Drizzt Do'Urden as husband. They have several children, triplets (a boy & two girls) & a daughter that never saw her first birthday. This family keeps secluded from the world around them, only receiving old friends at their hidden abode.

On the bridge of Silverymoon, in a torrential downpoor a blind 'prophet' dances as he sings, "Third Blood! Chosen Fall! Chosen Die!"


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 9, 2003)

*Cohort Creation*

When I tell you what is approved on your menagerie list, use the following guidelines for making them----however, in some cases/creatures i may have u do it differently---

COHORT:
ABILITIES: 78 points among the six abilities on a 1-for-1 basis
MONEY: As character level.

SOLDIERS:
ABILITIES: 76 points among the six abilities on a 1-for-1 basis
MONEY: As character level.

SLAVES:
ABILITIES: 66 points among the six abilities on a 1-for-1 basis
MONEY: Any money to buy gear for slaves comes out of your coffers.



************************************************************



1st--per PHB
2nd--900gp
3rd--2,700gp
4th--5,400
5th--9,000
6th--13,000


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 9, 2003)

Wish List if approved let em know what lvl


1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include 
concubines/consorts)
a)female tiefling warrior	(consort)
b)female tiefling thief sister of other one (consort)

2)SOLDIERS
a)ogre ftr
b)gnoll ranger
c)doppleganger thf
d)orc cleric

3)SLAVES
a)orc	
b)goblin
c)goblin

4) ANIMALS
a)shock lizard
b)thoqua
c)shock lizard
d)thoqua

5) VERMIN
a)spiders and snakes


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> You will have to send me the racial info on them



No problem.  I'll dig out the mag and send the info to you tomorrow, as I've not got my Dragon collection with me at the moment.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 10, 2003)

1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include 
concubines/consorts)
a)Male Half Drow Fighter	(consort)
b)Male Half Drow Wizard      (consort) - Twins

2)SOLDIERS
a)Half-Orc Rogue
b)Orc Cleric
c)Drow Sorc
d)Human Barbarian/Rogue	

4) ANIMALS
a)Feindish Riding Lizard
b)Heavy War Horse

5) VERMIN
a)Big Snake


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2003)

I've almost finish my character. I've reported here my list of minions:

1)COHORTS 
a) Ghost, Human Priest of Shar (Wife)
b) Tiefling, Assassin (Little Brother)

2)SOLDIERS
a) Mummy (Cleric)
b) Golem, Flesh (Figther)
c) Wererats (Rogue)
d) Vampire Spawn (Wizard [Apprentice])

3)SLAVES
a) Shadow
b) Wraith
c) Human, women (Bard)

4) ANIMALS
a) Worgs
b) Any animals with undead template


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Wish List if approved let em know what lvl
> 
> 
> 1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include
> ...




Any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 10, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> 1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include
> concubines/consorts)
> a)Male Half Drow Fighter	(consort) *4th*
> b)Male Half Drow Wizard      (consort) - Twins *4th*
> ...




Any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2003)

OK, I've now dug out the right issue of Dragon (297, not 293 as I said earlier), and I've found stats for the Cansin:

*Cansin Racial Abilities:*


 +2 Int, +2 Cha.
 Medium-size.
 Base speed: 30 feet.
 Acid and fire resistance 5.
 Can cast _Enropic Shield_ once per day as a cleric of their character level.
 +2 racial bonus to Bluff and Search checks.
 Darkvision up to 60 feet.
 Native outsider.
 Favoured Class: Sorcerer.
 ECL: +1 (or 0 if following this game's house rule).

Does this seem alright?


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2003)

Questions:

Do you have the reference location for the drider template (both)?  I'm having trouble finding it (and its ECL)?

Also,  is a shade servant of Shar available?  If so, at what ECL?

Keia


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK, I've now dug out the right issue of Dragon (297, not 293 as I said earlier), and I've found stats for the Cansin:
> 
> *Cansin Racial Abilities:*
> 
> ...




this is fine w/an ECL 0


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> Do you have the reference location for the drider template (both)?  I'm having trouble finding it (and its ECL)?
> 
> ...




I'm using the drider template from MEG Dogs of War #2---I'll email the info to ya later today---I'll get back to you on the shade


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2003)

I just read in another thread, Uriel may be missing for a couple of day, so don't be surprise if he is inactive for some moments.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I just read in another thread, Uriel may be missing for a couple of day, so don't be surprise if he is inactive for some moments.




Hey all, as I have been posting in all of my games, I had internet problems last week. then, last night I was mugged at gunpoint. I'm as Ok as can be for having a broken ankle and a crackwed fibula, possibly damaged knee as well. Anyways, my desired characters/troops


Character: Male Drow Ranger/Fighter/Rogue combo, still hashing him out.

1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include 
concubines/consorts)
a Fey'ri Wizard (female Consort)
b)Feral Drow Barbarian/Fighter (male Bodyguard)

2)SOLDIERS
a) Ogre Fighter
b) Drow Cleric
c) Drider Ranger
d) Grey Dwarf Rogue

3)SLAVES
a) Derro
b) Goblins
c) Orcs

4) ANIMALS
a) Dire Bats (Fiendish), riding steed.
b) Dire Weasels (Fiendish, or Earth Elemental template possibly?)
c) Dire Wolves (Fiendish) riding steeds
d) Dire Rats (Fiendish or with an Elementals Template)

5) VERMIN
a) Lots of spiders
b) Spiders...
c) Um, Big-assed Funnel Web Spiders...
d) Maybe a Giant Wasp or three..? and some Spiders to keep them company.


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2003)

Still thinking about my character idea.  Waiting on drider templates and the shade decision.  This should be fun!!


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 13, 2003)

Posted my two constorts. Ones an archer, and ones a transmuter.
edit- noticed one thing. We need evocation magic. My sorc follower is going to be all evocation, but hes only level 3.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 13, 2003)

*Drider Template*

Heres MEG's drider template somewhat tweaked & condensed due to typing limitations  

You must choose a base race & apply this template to it

*Hit Dice:* d8
*Speed:* As base creature, gains a climb speed wqual to 1/2 its land speed. If it already has a faster climb speed, it retains the faster speed.
*AC:* It gains a natural bonus of +6. If the base creature is higher, it retains the base creature's AC.
*Attacks:* The drider retains any attacks of the base creature (save those lost with the lower body). The drider gains a secondary bite attack, damage shown by size:
*Fine: Nil
Diminutive: Nil
Tiny: 1
Small: 1d2
Medium: 1d3
Large: 1d4
Huge: 1d6
Gargantuan: 1d8
Colossal: 2d6*
*Special Attacks: *
*Poison:* Bite, Fortitude save (DC 10+1/2 drider's HD +Constitution Mod.
*Spell like Abilities:* (Twice a day) Det. Chaos, Det. Evil, Det. Good, Det. Law, & Det. Magic as a sorcer of a level equal to the Drider's HD
*Special Qualities:* As base creature
*Saves:* Same as base creature modified by its new ability scores
*Abilities:* STR +4, DEX +2, CON +8, WIS +2, CHR +2
*Feats:* As base creature
*Skills:* +4 to Hide & Move Silently & a +8 to Climb
*ECL:* +2

Campaign Note: With the 'returned Lolth', driders are no longer killed on sight & are used as shock troops by the Drow army; though they are definately considered expendable. Also, driders are capable of breeding, & one species has a poisonous bite that generates spawn.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 13, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Hey all, as I have been posting in all of my games, I had internet problems last week. then, last night I was mugged at gunpoint. I'm as Ok as can be for having a broken ankle and a crackwed fibula, possibly damaged knee as well. Anyways, my desired characters/troops
> 
> 
> Character: Male Drow Ranger/Fighter/Rogue combo, still hashing him out.
> ...



*

Sorry to here about U being mugged & injured in the process---hope the bastards get what they deserve!*


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 13, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've almost finish my character. I've reported here my list of minions:
> 
> 1)COHORTS
> a) Ghost, Human Priest of Shar (Wife) *4th*
> ...




who's next?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 13, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Posted my two constorts. Ones an archer, and ones a transmuter.
> edit- noticed one thing. We need evocation magic. My sorc follower is going to be all evocation, but hes only level 3.




Got that covered My character is a lvl 6 Evoker sorry bout not having it posted yet but RL kinda got in the way. SHould have it all up soon maybe tonight.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 13, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> who's next?




Just a note, you may still change your menagerie lists---I'll give a couple more days until you cant


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2003)

The idea for my character is a shade servant of Shar that was turned into a drider at the behest of the triad.  The transformation has made him very useful, but unstable mentally.  I was thinking of a sorceror (or even psion if I could use that prestige class to better illustrate his unstable mind), flowing into the spell addict from Plot and Poison.  What do you think?

His minions, allies, etc. would be from both his shade background and his recent transformation.  The total ECL may be a serious sticking point to my idea, though.

Keia


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 14, 2003)

For Keia, would it be -1 total ECL, or -1 to each template? If its -1 total ECL, that puts the char at 3 ECL, if its -1 each, it would be 2 ECL right?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2003)

For the brother tiefling assassin, it is more the concept.  He will go for PrC when he will be able, but I don't think he will be able to get it now, as cohorts seems to be around 4th.

For the slave, instead of a wraith, I'll take another shadow.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Sorry to here about U being mugged & injured in the process---hope the bastards get what they deserve!





What they deserveis to be bit by a Funnel Web...I love those little guys, real ugly, but still.

As far as the Animals, I would prefer at least 2 Dire bats for myself and the bodyguard (my Consort can fly).I'll switch out the Giant Weasel(s) in need be.

I just noticed, is this 3.0? I had been using 3.5 as far as a few minor weapon changes etc...Kukri is a martial small instead of an exotic tiny etc...

As far as the Drider goes, I was thinking Drow as the base creature. Now I'm thinking of the little Spiderling 'baby-driders'...from Plot & Poison (that is such a great book).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 14, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> What they deserveis to be bit by a Funnel Web...I love those little guys, real ugly, but still.
> 
> As far as the Animals, I would prefer at least 2 Dire bats for myself and the bodyguard (my Consort can fly).I'll switch out the Giant Weasel(s) in need be.
> 
> ...




The animals r fine---just post a list of 3.5 weapons u r using so all will have an awareness/access to 'em

u can template a drow w/the drider &/or use the spiderlings(Though I've dropped the -2 to str & have spiderlings coming in a variety of colors) from P&P (one of my favorites)


----------



## Jarval (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's my character so far.  Still working on his name, his background, and a full equipment list.  I've also included his list of cohorts and followers at the bottom of the post.

*Still to be named...*
*Cansin Sorcerer 6, Chaotic Neutral*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 23 (+6) (inc. _Cloak of Charisma)_


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +6 [+3 BAB, +3 DEX]
Hit Points: 16 + ? [4 + ? + ? + ? + ? + ? (levels) + 12 (CON)]
Armor Class: 18 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 5 (_Mithral Shirt +1_)]
Initiative: +3 (+3 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet.

*Attacks per round:*
1 Masterwork Light Crossbow (+7 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or 1 Masterwork Shortspear (+6 to hit (melee) +7 to hit (thrown), 1d8+2 dmg)
or 1 Dagger (+5 to hit (melee) +6 to hit (thrown), 1d4+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: _Mithral Shirt +1_ (+5 AC, 10% Spell Failure Chance)
Weapons: Masterwork Light Crossbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Masterwork Shortspear (1d8 dmg, Crit x3, Rng 20 ft)
Dagger (1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +4 [+2 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +5 [+2 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +6 [+5 base, +1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Sorcerer)
Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level feat)
Empower Spell (3rd level feat)
Energy Substitution (Sonic) (6th level feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +17 (9 ranks, +6 CHA, +2 racial)
Concentration +11 (9 ranks, +2 CON)
Diplomacy +10 (4.5 ranks, +6 CHA)
Disguise +10 (4.5 ranks, +6 CHA)
Spellcraft +12 (9 ranks, +3 INT)


*Languages:*
Common, Undercommon.


*Special Abilities:*
Acid and fire resistance 5.
Enropic Shield 1/day (as a 6th level cleric).
+2 racial bonus to Bluff and Search checks.
Darkvision, 60 foot.
Native outsider.
Favoured Class: Sorcerer.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 6/8/7/5
Spells Known: 7/4/2/1
DCs: 16/17/18/19
Arcane Spell Failure Chance: 10% (Mithral Shirt)
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost.
Level 1: Charm Person, Magic Missile, Protection from Law, Scatterspray.
Level 2: Invisibility, Snilloc's Snowball Swarm.
Level 3: Fireball.


----------

1)COHORTS 
a) Half-Fiend Human Fighter/Rogue (distant cousin)
b) Kobold Rogue (troubleshooter and generally vicious SOB)

2)SOLDIERS
a) Kobold Cleric
b) Kobold Cleric (yes, two of them...)
c) Hobgoblin Ranger
d) Lizardfolk Druid

3)SLAVES
None

4) ANIMALS
a) Anarchic (template from MotP) Light War Horse
b) Anarchic Hyena 

5) VERMIN
None


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2003)

-So tiefling, assassin, read it as: Tiefling, rogue
-Wraith will be change for a second shadow
- What is a Deinonychus? A dinosaurs? And where I can find the stats?


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> The idea for my character is a shade servant of Shar that was turned into a drider at the behest of the triad.  The transformation has made him very useful, but unstable mentally.  I was thinking of a sorceror (or even psion if I could use that prestige class to better illustrate his unstable mind), flowing into the spell addict from Plot and Poison.  What do you think?
> 
> His minions, allies, etc. would be from both his shade background and his recent transformation.  The total ECL may be a serious sticking point to my idea, though.




Not to be a pest or anything, but I'm still waiting on my character idea and ECL for approval, that way I have some idea of the minions and what not.

Thanks! 
Keia


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 15, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> -So tiefling, assassin, read it as: Tiefling, rogue
> -Wraith will be change for a second shadow
> - What is a Deinonychus? A dinosaurs? And where I can find the stats?




the shadow is fine

DEINONYCHUS
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 4d8+16 (34 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 16 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11
Attack: Talons +6 melee (2d6+4)
Full Attack: Talons +6 melee (2d6+4) and 2 foreclaws +1 melee (1d3+2) and bite +1 melee (2d4+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Pounce
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Hide +8, Jump +26, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10
Feats: Run, Track
Environment: Warm forests
Organization: Solitary, pair, or pack (3–6)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 5–8 HD (Large)

A deinonychus is bright green along its back and flanks, with a much lighter shade of the same color on its underside. The body has darker spots or stripes. Its tail extends straight out behind itself, held aloft by an intricate structure of bony supports, thus allowing its weight to be carried entirely by the back legs. It weighs about 600 pounds.

Combat
A deinonychus uses a combination of speed, grasping forearms, large teeth, and hind legs with ripping talons. It hunts by running at prey, leaping, and ripping with its rear talons as it claws and bites. The talons count as one attack. A deinonychus has a relatively large brain for a dinosaur, and its pack hunts with cunning tactics.

Pounce (Ex): If a deinonychus charges, it can make a full attack.

Skills: A deinonychus has a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival checks.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 15, 2003)

(Dang double post---might as well use the space)

I'll only charge u a +1 for the shade & +1 for the drider


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> (Dang double post---might as well use the space)
> 
> I'll only charge u a +1 for the shade & +1 for the drider




Thanks!

Count on me frantically creating tonite!  (at least until the Cubs game)

Keia


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 15, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> ----------
> 
> 1)COHORTS
> a) Half-Fiend Human Fighter/Rogue (distant cousin) *total 4 class levels*
> ...




Here ya go


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> The animals r fine---just post a list of 3.5 weapons u r using so all will have an awareness/access to 'em
> 
> u can template a drow w/the drider &/or use the spiderlings(Though I've dropped the -2 to str & have spiderlings coming in a variety of colors) from P&P (one of my favorites)




The only real change I am using is the Kukri (I have a 'masterworked' one in Rl and love them...it's also hardy tiny, at a blade length of 11" long...)

Kukri
Martial Small Weapon 1D4 18-20/X2 Slashing

Would you have a problem with a Kopis (not a Khopesh)Machaeira.. It is the sword (Greek and/or Italian) from whence the hukri descended (what with Alexander making it to India, then it went North to nepal, and thus the Kukri was born...sorry, Geek alert).

Anyways, it's the same stats as a Scimitar, just looks like a big Kukri instead.

Medium Martial Weapon
1D6 18-20 Slashing 

I'll have the little army up asap. Do the Spiderling's Color have any mechanics effect?

Now I want Spiderlings,spiderlings,spiderlings!!!!! I love those little guys.

I may be wrong, and please correct me if so.
I want to switch out the grey Dwarf,Ogre and Drow Cleric for Spiderlings.
It looks as if they would be Lvl 4, as they are ECL 0, and you had errated the Drow etc down 1...if I am wrong, please correct me, once again.

A theme begins to set...the Drider will be 'Big Brother' to them, or so they call him.


As far as the Drider goes, I think I'll go Drow.
I almost went Aquatic Drow...a Drider Water-Spider would be very creepy and cool.

How are we doing Hit Points?

So, the Points used...we are ignoring racia mods?
I realize that most base races even out, but some are upped in ECL because of superior stats. So, just the points, or points +racial. Otherwise, would the Spiderlings -2 Str being ignored (as you posted) even matter?
Thanks,
-Uriel


----------



## Velmont (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the stats. I have two question left, and I should start to do my minions tonight.

Question:
What level start the tiefling Rogue.
Ghoulish Tiger and skelletal DEINONYCHUS, they are both undead animals, but there is no rules (I don't remember having seen one in the MM) to apply those template. I will come tonight how I will apply these template, and I will need your approbation.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 16, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The only real change I am using is the Kukri (I have a 'masterworked' one in Rl and love them...it's also hardy tiny, at a blade length of 11" long...)
> 
> Kukri
> Martial Small Weapon 1D4 18-20/X2 Slashing
> ...




No problemoh   





			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> I'll have the little army up asap. Do the Spiderling's Color have any mechanics effect?
> 
> Now I want Spiderlings,spiderlings,spiderlings!!!!! I love those little guys.
> 
> ...




The colorations do not give them any xtra powers or such---their colorations denote clans & such---also, some of them having the colorations found in nature & those clans _may_ mimic the habits of the spider kin---i.e. those colored like a wolf spider may be nomadic hunters---those that mimic orbweavers may build traps to catch their prey &/or be craftsmen----nothing is really set in stone as far as that goes, though u can be creative & creativity is rrewarded  

In regards to levels for your soldiers, no *CLASS* level higher than three---u may also use a template or two on them_(insectile & feral come to mind or even s.reynolds nettlecloud spider template((at his website)) may be useful)_

You given me the first descent idea to use those fish drow for  




			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> How are we doing Hit Points?
> 
> So, the Points used...we are ignoring racia mods?
> I realize that most base races even out, but some are upped in ECL because of superior stats. So, just the points, or points +racial. Otherwise, would the Spiderlings -2 Str being ignored (as you posted) even matter?
> ...




U do add racial modifiers to your ability scores after allocating all the points among your abilities---still ignore the -2 to the spiderlings strength---as i see it, if u applied a drider template to a halfling, he would be better off than the spiderling

I'll give you your hit points after u have the classes & your con posted


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 16, 2003)

* Like I indicated to Uriel, you may use templates on your soldiers & such---the Drow's breeding pits have been creative----if u want to template some of them, let me know who & what & I'll say Yea or Nea  *


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 16, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Thanks for the stats. I have two question left, and I should start to do my minions tonight.
> 
> Question:
> What level start the tiefling Rogue.
> Ghoulish Tiger and skelletal DEINONYCHUS, they are both undead animals, but there is no rules (I don't remember having seen one in the MM) to apply those template. I will come tonight how I will apply these template, and I will need your approbation.





The tiefling rogue will have a total of 4 class levels

Theirs a ghoul template on monty cook's site http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff13.html

I'll look & see where the skeletal template is


----------



## Velmont (Oct 16, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> The tiefling rogue will have a total of 4 class levels
> 
> Theirs a ghoul template on monty cook's site http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff13.html
> 
> I'll look & see where the skeletal template is




Thanks, and I have found the skelletal template.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm definately making one of my Spiderlings an Aquatic SPider now..that's just creepy (although I've had the chance to view them in the wild, they rule.
I'm rally a Praying Mantis nut, but all creepies in general.
My biggest problem with 3.0/3.5 is that they gave the Giant Preying mantis a -1 initiative...this from the creature with the second fastest strike in the world (beat only by the Mantis Shrimp)

Hey could I have a Spiderling Mantis Shrimp combo??
Do you know what a mantis Shrimp is 
The most vicious little brutes alive, they strike with the force of a .22 shell...hehe

http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/

He could smash through rock with his claws and have an Init of +20...and they have the most advanced eyes in the World, 360 d vision, 100,000 colors, see in 3-D, ultra violet spectrums etc...Um, I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

So, here sits Algrim's Band at this point

Algrim Whitespike Drow Rogue2/Fighter2/Ranger1

Vrianna Fey'Ri Wizard 3 (Consort)
(I opted for the higher ECL so as to get the Enervation ability)

Shogga Grimlock Barbarian2/Fighter2 <Feral> (Bpdyguard)

***************************************************

Soldiers

Drider (Drow) Ranger <Level?>

Spiderling Rogue 4 Kraen

Spiderling Cleric 4 Urloun

Derro Rogue 2 Ghungzuk

***************************************************

Slaves

Derro <How many?>- Can I switch out Derro for Tanuruuks? Same ECL as a Derro. They would keep the orc/orcs in line

Deep Orcs (Orogs)<How many?>

Dropping the Goblins if possible

I'm not sure how many Slaves you were thinking of, but a low number is ok by me as well as a high number.
*****************************************************

Animals

I would prefer as many Fiendish Dire Bats as possible up to 1 less than my band's number, so as to use them as steeds (and it looks cool).

I will dump off the Dire Weasel and/or Wolves/Rats for them.

*******************************************************

Vermin

I guess the Giant Wasp could be a steed for the Derro or a Spiderling perhaps...and a source of Venom 

I have One Large and 2 Medium Spider listed as well as a Verminoid (not sure which rules you are using).

My email is bluehead69@yahoo.com

I have them all about 80% stated out, waiting on a final level ruling on the Drider.

I just bought the Underdark Sourcebook, itrocks. The stas for the Grimlock are all Core etc...I can post them if you like. I have always liked the grimlocks and this gives them an interesting slant, not just having them mindless carnivores.

Backstory for Algrim's band in a nutshell (More complete one with final submission.
                              **********************
Algrim Whitespike was once a Drow of one of the Lesser Houses of Menzoberranzan, though none alive now know which House bore this Prodigal Son. Chaffing at the Matriarchy,perhaps, he left the City early in life to seek a fortune elsewhere.
Algrim had many of the Drow's evil tendencies, although his was a calculated (NE, not CE) focus. Wanton destruction was wasteful, and one had to secure survival be it food, weapos or valuables. Deep in the Underdark, alone and ever cautious, Algrim found his namesake, a White Adamantium Warhammer, a weapon of Duergar make. This weapon suited the young Algrim perfectly, for other Drow scoffed at such, thinking the hammer a crude and base weapon.
That opinion ceased one day among a Drow band when they set upon a young outlander drow, thinking him easy sport. The youth fought with ferociousity, _Sundering_ the Sword of the Band's leader, then smashing her face to a ruin with the same weapon.
The Drow fled at this monster, for indeed Algrim had covered himself in gore, so great his hatred for his people. 
That day, however, Algrim and his kindred had not been the only ones in the cavern. High up on the wall watched red eyes focused with curiousity.
Algrim suddenly felt himself the object of scrutiny, and, looking up, he saw several spider-like beings descending towards him.

Hefting his Warhammer, wounded though he was, Algrim faced an odd group.
A Drider, a male armed with a great Bow and wicked blades stood before him. On either side were smaller Spiderlings, their little forms festooned with all sorts of weapons, little bows, blades and packs.One (a blueish hued one) wore the Black Disk of _Shar_ Goddess of the Dark. The other seemed skittish, keeping the Drider between him and Algrim.
Several Spiders accompanied this band and they all regarded Algrim.
The Drider looked to the blue Spiderling and said in Undercommon 'Well?' The little Spiderling replied with a nod.
The Drider turned to Algrim and said 'We have sought for the one that the Goddes said will lead us to security. Find the one full of self-loathing and self-hate. At first Urloun here thought that that part of her _Rede_ pertained to me, for who loathes their lot more than a Drider? The answer,of course is a Drow not content with how Reality sits with his People.
The second part of the _Rede_ says 'He will bear a spike of white,stained red with the reconing of Kin.' This, we feel, means that you are he whom Shar wished us to find and follow.'
The Drider had spoke eloquently and without hatred for Algrim. Indeed, this was the first time that any had showed him anything resembling comraderie in all of his life. Soon, the Spiderling Cleric had healed Algrim's wounds and the band moved off through the Underdark to seek more strength for whatever upcoming test Shar had for them.


Weeks later the band happened upon an odd group beset by Kuo-Toa.
Surrounded by the loathsome fish-men were a lone Grimlock and a Derro, fighting side-by-side, outnumbered though they were.
Thinking back to his own meeting with the Drider and Spiderlings, Algrim looked to Urloun, who nodded her little head. Quickly the air was filled with arrows and crossbow bolts, spells and the smashing hammer of Algrim. The derro tittered excitedly,stabbing with his small blades, spurring the massive Grimlock on, the brute beheading two Kuo-Toa in one swipe. Less than a minute later, all of the fish-men were dead or dying and the Grimlock and Derro stood facing the group. The Grimlock was easily the largest that Algrim had ever seen, a huge Greataxe in hand. The Derro introduce himself as Ghungzek and the Grimlock as Shogga.
The two were a team, and an odd one at that. Ghungzek explained how he had thrown off the insanity that beset his folk, fleeing their madness and finding the grimlock alone in the Tunnels of the Underdark, foraging for lichen and vermin to fill his belly.He tailed the Grimlock for several days, watching and saw that the creature was lonely and morose, not at all like most of his kind. Chancing violence, he approached and over the course of several hours developed a raport with Shogga. Shogga had lost his _Huntmate_ (the grimlock word for Friend),in a battle with an Umber Hulk. Without his closest ally, Shogga had wandered away from his tribe, unconsolable.Now, Shogga considers Ghungzek his _Huntmate_ which is to say his best friend.

Algrim listened and nodded. These would make interesting additions to his  band, and he invited them to join. Soon, the band was once more traversing the Underdark in search of loot, food and a safe place to rest.

One day, Ghungzek reported that there was a drow outpost ahead, and Algrim decided that his Kin wer as good a target as any for the band's depredations. Besides, he needed to be sure that they could survive an assault on the an Outpost of the strongest race in the Underdark.

Several hours of stealth and combat, ambush and brutal melee later, the three dozen Drow all lay dead. This was a slave staion, where merchants came to trade and to seel and buy.
Algrim freed the remaining slaves, Deep Orcs, a Tanuruuk and the most captivating being that he had ever encountered. Her name was Vrianna and she was a Fey'Ri, ancient tainted Elf of the Sun, a winged Demoness who instantly took to the muscular Drow who had sprung her from her Cell.
gathering her things, and finding some very useful treasure among the Drow, the band set off once again, findng a secure cave some 10 miles further.
Ghungzek went forth, taking much of the Loot fromthe Drow stronghold and dealt with Duergar that he knew resided in the area.
Coin was given up for Giant Dire bats, regal and silent stees of the underdark, and the Derro quickly began showing the band how to ride the great things, all in preparation for the day that Shar would call the band forth to do her bidding...


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

Is there a shadow template, for something either coming from the plane of shadow or something like that?

Keia


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is there a shadow template, for something either coming from the plane of shadow or something like that?
> 
> Keia




I believe there is one in the 'monster section' of the Forgotten Realms book


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I believe there is one in the 'monster section' of the Forgotten Realms book




I found it in the Manual of the planes.  It's +1 CR.

Base abilities:
Speed: as base creature x 1.5
Cold Resistance of 5+ 1 per HD
Darkvision 60'
Low light vision
Shadow Blend (Su): In any conditions other than full daylight, a shadow creature can disappear into the shadows giving it 9/10th's concealment.  Artificial illumination even a light or continual flame spell does not negate this ability.  A daylight spell will, however.
Skills: Move silently +6

Plus one additional Supernatural ability for every 4 HD (Minimum of 1) from the following list:
+2 luck bonus on all saving throws
Casue fear 1/day
Damage reduction of 5/+1
Evasion
Mirror Image 1/day
Plane shift to plane of shadow or from 1/day
Regenerate 2/rd

Will build my menagerie tonight!!
Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

Here it is:

1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include concubines/consorts)
a)  Shadow Were-Rat Rogue (his servant before the change)
b) Drow Cleric of Shar 

2)SOLDIERS
a) Nharloth Fighters/Rogues (shadowed if possible) recruited and forced to spend time in the plane of shadow to become shadowed.
b) Cht’karg fighters/rogues
c) Kythons [see below, shadowed if possible]
d)

3)SLAVES
a) Kython Broodlings [Kythons are so cool! I’d take them as soldiers or slaves]
b) Kython Juveniles
c) Adult Kython

4) ANIMALS
a) Shadow Dire Weasels (any)
b) Shadow Dire Bats (any)
c) Shadowed Brain Moles
d)

5) VERMIN
a) Puppeteers (trained servants) [Psionics Handbook]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2003)

My team is slowing growing in the Rogue Gallery. I have half of my team to flesh out, and to write a little background for my main character.

For the Golem, I forfeit his figther level to replace it by an extra HD. It is less powerfull than the level of figther (lose +2 Fort, one feat, skills), but as he is a construct, and can't learn anything, I tought it had no sense to give him a level in a class, so his extra HD only gave him 6hp and 1 BAB.

So that's it for now. The team, I hope, will be completed this week-end.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2003)

I got a question for vampire spawns stats. Do I use the vampire stats given in te book or do I create with points and apply some racial modifier (which is not given). To simply the creation, I can change the Vampire spawn for a Vampire, so I would simply use the template.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 24, 2003)

*IC gaming*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1187390#post1187390

is the thread for characters to start. I'll get to answering the rest of the questions yall have posted (& yes, yall will have to get use to _yall_, the south is in me blood---though I'll try & refrain from it during in game moments  )


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 25, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1187390#post1187390
> 
> is the thread for characters to start. I'll get to answering the rest of the questions yall have posted (& yes, yall will have to get use to _yall_, the south is in me blood---though I'll try & refrain from it during in game moments  )





I guess i am going to back out of this game sorry for the time wasted i just really dont want to create an army.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> I guess i am going to back out of this game sorry for the time wasted i just really dont want to create an army.




Hey, no problem-----this game does take alot of work from everyone, but, its understandable if u dont want to spend the time, it is in its simplest form just a game, & not meant to be felt like a job 

Keia, I'm reviewing the kythons tonight & will post 'answers' for your menagerie list later tonight----I'll be allowing you some of those beasties, just wanted to be certain what I was getting into


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

NarlethDrider, I had mentioned a couple of things regarding the Slaves, Animals and Vermin.

How many slaves do we have?

I had mentioned substituting Tanaruuks for the Derro.
I think the tanaruuk is too high a CR compared to the Derro, but what about the Deep (Orog) orcs? If so, how may Slaes do we get?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> NarlethDrider, I had mentioned a couple of things regarding the Slaves, Animals and Vermin.
> 
> How many slaves do we have?
> 
> ...




Slave qty---I'd say no more than 8---you can get a couple of Tanaruuks w/the rest being orogs---you may wanto make some of these slaves as 'special' such as being craftsmen, engineers, etc....

I have no problem w/u taking dire bats for yourself, cohorts, & soldiers (though wasps or spider eaters may be better for the spiderlings (man i really need to get the underdark to see what the vermin keeper is all about)

I'll either post here or email ya the verminoid spider


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

*Cohort & soldier Qty*

I probably forgot to mention this earlier---you can extend your cohort quantity up to 4 & your soldier qty up to 8----though its not necessary to have that many  

also, I'm allowing the use of some of the stuff in the the dragon issue on drow (298 i think) I'll post a list of stuff that is usable tomorrow


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I probably forgot to mention this earlier---you can extend your cohort quantity up to 4 & your soldier qty up to 8----though its not necessary to have that many




In that case, I would add one cohort, a drow ranger. I have tought of a little background and he would fit in pretty much.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 30, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> In that case, I would add one cohort, a drow ranger. I have tought of a little background and he would fit in pretty much.




Thats fine---he will be 4th lvl---use the 3.5 ranger w/a minor addition


RANGER
Alignment: Any.
Hit Die: d8.

Class Skills
The ranger’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex).
Skill Points at 1st Level: (6 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 6 + Int modifier.

Table: The Ranger
						—Spells per Day—
Level	Base Attack Bonus	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	Special	1st	2nd	3rd	4th
1st	+1	+2	+2	+0	1st favored enemy, Track, wild empathy	—	—	—	—
2nd	+2	+3	+3	+0	Combat style	—	—	—	—
3rd	+3	+3	+3	+1	Endurance	—	—	—	—
4th	+4	+4	+4	+1	Animal/Vermin Comp.	0	—	—	—
5th	+5	+4	+4	+1	2nd favored enemy	0	—	—	—
6th	+6/+1	+5	+5	+2	Improved combat style	1	—	—	—
7th	+7/+2	+5	+5	+2	Woodland stride	1	—	—	—
8th	+8/+3	+6	+6	+2	Swift tracker	1	0	—	—
9th	+9/+4	+6	+6	+3	Evasion	1	0	—	—
10th	+10/+5	+7	+7	+3	3rd favored enemy	1	1	—	—
11th	+11/+6/+1	+7	+7	+3	Combat style mastery	1	1	0	—
12th	+12/+7/+2	+8	+8	+4		1	1	1	—
13th	+13/+8/+3	+8	+8	+4	Camouflage	1	1	1	—
14th	+14/+9/+4	+9	+9	+4		2	1	1	0
15th	+15/+10/+5	+9	+9	+5	4th favored enemy	2	1	1	1
16th	+16/+11/+6/+1	+10	+10	+5		2	2	1	1
17th	+17/+12/+7/+2	+10	+10	+5	Hide in plain sight	2	2	2	1
18th	+18/+13/+8/+3	+11	+11	+6		3	2	2	1
19th	+19/+14/+9/+4	+11	+11	+6		3	3	3	2
20th	+20/+15/+10/+5	+12	+12	+6	5th favored enemy	3	3	3	3

Class Features
All of the following are class features of the ranger.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Favored Enemy (Ex): At 1st level, a ranger may select a type of creature from among those given on Table: Ranger Favored Enemies. The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th level), the ranger may select an additional favored enemy from those given on the table. In addition, at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy (including the one just selected, if so desired) increases by 2. 
If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must also choose an associated subtype, as indicated on the table. If a specific creature falls into more than one category of favored enemy, the ranger’s bonuses do not stack; he simply uses whichever bonus is higher.

Table: Ranger Favored Enemies
Type (Subtype)	Type (Subtype)
Aberration	Humanoid (reptilian) 
Animal	Magical beast 
Construct	Monstrous humanoid 
Dragon 	Ooze 
Elemental	Outsider (air) 
Fey	Outsider (chaotic) 
Giant	Outsider (earth) 
Humanoid (aquatic)	Outsider (evil) 
Humanoid (dwarf) 	Outsider (fire) 
Humanoid (elf) 	Outsider (good)
Humanoid (goblinoid) 	Outsider (lawful)
Humanoid (gnoll) 	Outsider (native)
Humanoid (gnome)	Outsider (water) 
Humanoid (halfling) 	Plant 
Humanoid (human) 	Undead 
Humanoid (orc) 	Vermin 

Track: A ranger gains Track as a bonus feat.
*Wild Empathy (Ex):* A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
*Combat Style (Ex):* At 2nd level, a ranger must select one of two combat styles to pursue: archery or two-weapon combat. This choice affects the character’s class features but does not restrict his selection of feats or special abilities in any way.
If the ranger selects archery, he is treated as having the Rapid Shot feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
If the ranger selects two-weapon combat, he is treated as having the Two-Weapon Fighting feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
The benefits of the ranger’s chosen style apply only when he wears light or no armor. He loses all benefits of his combat style when wearing medium or heavy armor.
*Endurance: A ranger gains Endurance as a bonus feat at 3rd level.
Animal Companion (Ex): *At 4th level, a ranger gains an animal companion selected from the following list: badger, camel, dire rat, dog, riding dog, eagle, hawk, horse (light or heavy), owl, pony, snake (Small or Medium viper), or wolf. If the campaign takes place wholly or partly in an aquatic environment, the following creatures may be added to the ranger’s list of options: crocodile, porpoise, Medium shark, and squid. This animal is a loyal companion that accompanies the ranger on his adventures as appropriate for its kind.
This ability functions like the druid ability of the same name, except that the ranger’s effective druid level is one-half his ranger level. A ranger may select from the alternative lists of animal companions just as a druid can, though again his effective druid level is half his ranger level. Like a druid, a ranger cannot select an alternative animal if the choice would reduce his effective druid level below 1st.
*Vermin Companion (Ex): *At 4th level, a ranger gains a vermin companion selected from the following list: spider (medium), scorpion (medium), solifugid (medium), whip scorpion (medium), hornet  (medium). This vermin is a loyal companion that accompanies the ranger on his adventures as appropriate for its kind.
*Spells:* Beginning at 4th level, a ranger gains the ability to cast a small number of divine spells, which are drawn from the ranger spell list. A ranger must choose and prepare his spells in advance (see below).
To prepare or cast a spell, a ranger must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a ranger’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the ranger’s Wisdom modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a ranger can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Ranger. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Wisdom score. When Table: The Ranger indicates that the ranger gets 0 spells per day of a given spell level, he gains only the bonus spells he would be entitled to based on his Wisdom score for that spell level. The ranger does not have access to any domain spells or granted powers, as a cleric does.
A ranger prepares and casts spells the way a cleric does, though he cannot lose a prepared spell to cast a cure spell in its place. A ranger may prepare and cast any spell on the ranger spell list, provided that he can cast spells of that level, but he must choose which spells to prepare during his daily meditation.
Through 3rd level, a ranger has no caster level. At 4th level and higher, his caster level is one-half his ranger level.
*Improved Combat Style (Ex):* At 6th level, a ranger’s aptitude in his chosen combat style (archery or two-weapon combat) improves. If he selected archery at 2nd level, he is treated as having the Manyshot feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
If the ranger selected two-weapon combat at 2nd level, he is treated as having the Improved Two-Weapon Fighting feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
As before, the benefits of the ranger’s chosen style apply only when he wears light or no armor. He loses all benefits of his combat style when wearing medium or heavy armor.
*Woodland Stride (Ex): *Starting at 7th level, a ranger may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at his normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment.
However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that are enchanted or magically manipulated to impede motion still affect him.
Swift Tracker (Ex): Beginning at 8th level, a ranger can move at his normal speed while following tracks without taking the normal –5 penalty. He takes only a –10 penalty (instead of the normal –20) when moving at up to twice normal speed while tracking.
*Evasion (Ex): *At 9th level, a ranger can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If he makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the ranger is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless ranger does not gain the benefit of evasion.
Combat Style Mastery (Ex): At 11th level, a ranger’s aptitude in his chosen combat style (archery or two-weapon combat) improves again. If he selected archery at 2nd level, he is treated as having the Improved Precise Shot feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
If the ranger selected two-weapon combat at 2nd level, he is treated as having the Greater Two-Weapon Fighting feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
As before, the benefits of the ranger’s chosen style apply only when he wears light or no armor. He loses all benefits of his combat style when wearing medium or heavy armor.
*Camouflage (Ex): *A ranger of 13th level or higher can use the Hide skill in any sort of natural terrain, even if the terrain doesn’t grant cover or concealment.
*Hide in Plain Sight (Ex):* While in any sort of natural terrain, a ranger of 17th level or higher can use the Hide skill even while being observed.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 30, 2003)

Velmont, nice post in the IC thread!  Thanx for giving sparkin up my motivation that overtime has dulled considerably these last few days.  

Anywho, I think I'll take _some_ 'time off' from overtime this evening so I can wrap up all the stuff that yall are waiting for to finish your menageries & we can get the game moving along.

A couple of questions/ideas for all of yall to mull over---

Yall need to come up w/a group name---technically, yall are part of the drow empire's army, but yall are an almost completely autonomus special forces group. Yall will be supplied with funds beyond yalls own to recruit & build up your base of operations.

Also, while yall are practically the same rank & in charge of your own teams, yall will have to pick a leader---someone that is responsible for communicating w/superiors & being the first one that catches 'hell' if something goes wrong   

The characters will be given 'intelligence' on the area that they will be operating in----yall will then choose your course of action & we will go for there.

Also, I'm goin to allow you to choose the area your characters will be operating in---the following areas already have teams operating in them---while those areas wont be specifically off limits, I would prefer that you pick an 'unoccupied area  
*Silvermarches*_(that team is located within a few days travel of Silverymoon)_
*Western Hartlands*_(This team is located near Baldur's gate)_
*Cormyr*_ (this team operates out of the stonelands)_
*The Dales*_This team operates out of the Cormanthr woods near Shadowdale)_


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, I have not much time to spend on vharavter creation these time, but I slowly complete it with all the online information I can find. Many have there stats done but only my hero have his equipment completed.

I have a question for the vampire spawn. How do I work his stats.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 10, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have not much time to spend on vharavter creation these time, but I slowly complete it with all the online information I can find. Many have there stats done but only my hero have his equipment completed.
> 
> I have a question for the vampire spawn. How do I work his stats.




Vampire Spawn abilities

+3 natural AC
Natural attack Dam. (1d6(+str mod) + Energy Drain)

Str +6, Dex +4, Con —, Int +2, Wis +2, Cha +4

Vampire spawn use their inhuman strength when engaging mortals, hammering their foes with powerful blows and dashing them against rocks or walls. They also use their gaseous form and flight abilities to strike where opponents are most vulnerable.
Blood Drain (Ex): A vampire spawn can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round. On each such successful drain attack, the vampire spawn gains 5 temporary hit pints.
Domination (Su): A vampire spawn can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that the vampire must take a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the vampire targets must succeed on a DC 14 Will save or fall instantly under the vampire’s influence as though by a dominate person spell from a 5thlevel caster. The ability has a range of 30 feet. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a vampire spawn’s slam attack gain one negative level. The DC is 14 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the vampire spawn gains 5 temporary hit points.
Fast Healing (Ex): A vampire spawn heals 2 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points in combat, it automatically assumes gaseous form and attempts to escape. It must reach its coffin home within 2 hours or be utterly destroyed. (It can travel up to nine miles in 2 hours.) Once at rest in its coffin, it is helpless. It regains 1 hit point after 1 hour, then is no longer helpless and resumes healing at the rate of 2 hit points per round.
Gaseous Form (Su): As a standard action, a vampire spawn can assume gaseous form at will as the spell (caster level 6th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.
Spider Climb (Ex): A vampire spawn can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.
Skills: Vampire spawn have a +4 racial bonus on Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2003)

Just checking on my menagerie and what not.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Nov 11, 2003)

The Vampire Spawn, does I use it as a template (and so create a 2nd level wizard which I apply what you gave me) or as a monster with pregression (and so, it start with it's 4 creature hit Dice)?

Edited: I have create it as the second manner (like an advancement). It is ion the Rogue Gallery and it is named Yris Darkbolt. Only missing his equipment.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just checking on my menagerie and what not.
> 
> Keia




1)COHORTS (This will include bodyguards--can include concubines/consorts)
a) Shadow Were-Rat Rogue (his servant before the change) *(4th lvl)*
b) Drow Cleric of Shar *(4th lvl)*


2)SOLDIERS
a) Nharloth Fighters/Rogues (shadowed if possible) recruited and forced to spend time in the plane of shadow to become shadowed. *(2 {one can be shadowed & w/their psyche, doesnt mind being altered} One can have 3 class levels; the other; 2 class levels)*
b) Cht’karg fighters/rogues *(up to a total of 4---class levels for them is as follows: 3, 2, 2, 1)*
c) Kythons [see below, shadowed if possible] *(2--no shadowed though)*

3)SLAVES
a) Kython Broodlings* (5) *
b) Kython Juveniles *(2)*


4) ANIMALS
a) Shadow Dire Weasels (any) *(2)*
b) Shadow Dire Bats (any) *(2)*
c) Shadowed Brain Moles *(1)*

5) VERMIN
a) Puppeteers (trained servants) [Psionics Handbook] *(2) *

*NOTE:Cht'karg & Nharloths now have Multiweapon Fighting as a free bonus feat*


----------



## Uriel (Nov 12, 2003)

Are we officially 3.5? (hopes so).
I saw a few mentions of 3.5

I will happily increase my Cohort/Soldiers to 4/8.

I am a miniatures wargamer (I have D20 minis as well), hoping that this may utilize a bit of mass combat...ok, skirmish combat.


Bats are superior to Giant Wasps (and they look far coolor), although I'll keep giat spiders around, of course, because  spiders rock.


I think that the additional Cohort will be an Evil Druid perhaps...


----------



## Keia (Nov 12, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *NOTE:Cht'karg & Nharloths now have Multiweapon Fighting as a free bonus feat*




Cool! I'll get started building everyone - should be done by the end of the weekend.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2003)

My horde is slowly progressing. I only need to choose the domain of my mummy and make the equipement of almost everyone. All are posted in the RG, so you can take a look. There may be mistake, as I am not use to build moster character (like the Vampire spawn, the golem and the mummy), but all made from standard race and class should be good.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 13, 2003)

Location choices update:

Yall can choose either Cormyr or the 'Dales'---also, if ya have another suggestion----voice it


----------



## Velmont (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah, the location. Well, I don't mind. I don't know enough FR to do a good choice, so choose for me, or if you donèt want to choose, roll a dice.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 14, 2003)

For my other two Cohorts, I would like a Fire Genesai Wizard and a Fire Genesai Fighter/Ranger. The four soliders, 4 Half Drow Fighter/Rogues


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 14, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> For my other two Cohorts, I would like a Fire Genesai Wizard and a Fire Genesai Fighter/Ranger. The four soliders, 4 Half Drow Fighter/Rogues




The Cohorts will each have a total of 4 class levels
The soldiers---3, 3, 2, 2

Also, using the 3.5 Ranger--its posted somewhere inthis thread


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

NarlethDrider,

I'm having a lot of difficulty building my character and details.  For me, that's a bad sign, a very bad sign - so I'm afraid I'm going to have to beg out of this game.  I'm sorry it took so long to figure out, but I tried several different builds and couldn't come up with anything I was happy with.  My time commitment is becoming more limited and that, coupled with character difficulties has made this necessary.

My sincere apologies and I wish you success with your game.

Keia


----------

